# Creature Feature



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Like many of the forum members who grew up watching monster movies on weekend mornings, I wanted to use a classic monsters in my haunt this year - Frankenstein, Bride of Frankenstein, Wolfman, Dracula, and the Mummy. This is my version of the Frankenstein monster.

I originally planned the prop for use in the "upcoming" tech contest this year. But I wasn't going to wait an entire year for the contest guidelines, and I wasn't going to strip things off of him to make him eligible.



















To show and summarize this prop, I am going to include an explanation of build and the accessory props that go with it. The creature uses a wood structure similar to my standing zombies. But it's modified to support pneumatics that move the creatures arms. Both arms move independently, the eyes light up, and the head moves from side to side. The restraining frame also lights up, and holds a mounted strobe in the back. All functions are supported by the monster controller I built earlier in the year (mentioned in the Use of Prop Controller thread).


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

In the thread I started called Multiple Voltage Question, I discussed in detail, some of the challenges I had building the controller.

The controller sends signals to the Frankenstein monster, activating movements. For pneumatic control of the arms, two independent pneumatic valves are mounted inside the chest of the monster. For the eyes to light, or the head to move, 12 volt signals are transmitted to the monster. A gear motor is mounted to move the head at the neck...underneath the shoulders.



















The monster controller is based mainly on relay switching, controlled by an EFX-TEK controller. And if you're wondering - no, I don't plan to purchase from them again. Their support has been horrible and their EZ-8 controller does not work properly.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The restraining frame was created primarily from wood, painted with a solid black, then painted with cheap silver paint. The bolts on the frame are not metal, I cast them from a single bolt with a resin kit purchased from Hobby Lobby. Up close, you can see, the look is pretty good.










To attach the bolts to the frame, I simply used a heavy dab of quick dry epoxy. When painted, this gives me an interesting surface that almost looks like a weld (see image). The chains were gold plastic chain, purchased online. In a separate thread, you'll find discussions regarding the problems painting plastic chain, even with Fusion plastic spray paint.

The restraining frame is seven feet tall, maybe slightly taller.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The creatures face was made using Crayola Model Magic. Yes, that kiddie modeling clay you find with the grade school supplies. The image below shows the original sculpt as I had just started to apply a gray coating of paint above the ear.










I painted this thing several times until I got a look that I wanted. It actually looked pretty cool in gray but it just wasn't close enough to what people might expect based on the movies. I wasn't looking for him to look like Boris Karloff. I wanted a friendlier Chip Hazard style that kids might find more approachable as a photo op, yet would still look to me like it was pieced together from parts of different people.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The head pivots, using a black gear motor, mounted under the shoulder board. The head swivels left and right, moving back and forth for as long as there is power to the motor.



















When my monster controller transmits an active current across the wires, the head moves. By coordinating a scripted sequence, I can make the monster growl, the arms raise, the eyes light up, and the head move back and forth as if the creature is struggling to be freed from bondage.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The prop will be displayed along with the Bride of Frankenstein, a werewolf, and other laboratory themed props. On the wall behind the monster, I will mount a sign I created - shown below in new metal and rusted versions.



















If anyone is interested, the template is posted in one of my forum albums. Also on the wall, I will hang full sized movie posters from the classic old movies.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Another wall sign to post nearby. I created a large version of this to post near the creature.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he looks awesome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Art - no other word for it! 
I hope a video is coming soon...


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That is pretty awesome. Really well done.

Love love love!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work ... have a video for this yet?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the classics, Bride of Frankenstein is one of my favs. This is looking real good, your gonna have a one cool looking display this year.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent work, very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the non-traditional face on this guy and yes - video, please!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can't go wrong with the classics! Your Frankie sculpt looks great, I like your take on him.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Your creations are amazing! Masterfully done and the effect you strived for was accomplished perfectly!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the comments. It's always nice to hear feedback, good or bad.

Sorry, but I don't expect to have video any time soon. I working on simulating a short circuited fuse box to integrate into my the programmed sequence. I made and tested the fuses - using pvc and imbedded c7 lights. Now I'm searching for an old fusebox to mount them.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are a few snapshots of my short circuited fuses. I'll attach a small video. Sorry..it's not from a video camera so the quality will be a bit poor.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't get the video to embed. Here's a link..

http://www.mourningwood.com/movies/MOV06124.MPG


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I love the sign.. hes pretty awesome as well


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

He turned out so good. This is going to be a huge hit with anyone who can make it up your driveway.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great job on everything!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

spideranne said:


> He turned out so good. This is going to be a huge hit with anyone who can make it up your driveway.


Isn't it sad that the scariest part of my haunt is making it up the driveway? Tots have to pay a price for free candy at my place.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Backing a car out of your driveway is also scary.

I love the way your signs turned out. I like the part about hurting the entire time you are dying. I know it is sick but that made me giggle out loud.

Everything turned out great on this prop.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great work! Well done.


----------

